# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  استایل Mahapps.Metro

## aholfati

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان.
کسی هست که با این استایل کار کرده باشه؟
من چندتا مشکل دارم.
ممنون.

----------


## helpsos

فکر کنم توی سایت www.dotnettips.info آقای نصیری توی پروژه فریم ورک wpf از ازش استفاده کرده اند.

----------


## aholfati

ممنون از پاسختون.
بله دیدم.
ولی خیلی حرفه ای استفاده شده بلکه هدف چیز دیگه بوده.
چه جوری میشه با این آقای نصیری تماس گرفت؟

----------

